# Imac DV ne démarre plus ! est ce la pile ??



## Cybel (18 Mars 2005)

Bonjour, 

j'ai laissé mon iMac éteint et débranché près de 3 semaines
hier je l'ai branché et allumé il s'est mis en route

Aujourd'hui, impossible de l'allumer il ne fait même pas le gong de départ, il n'y a aucun bruit ni aucune lumière

est ce la pile ? ou plus grave un problème d'alimentation 

j'ai verifier mes cordons et branchements tout est correct

  Merci


----------



## JPTK (18 Mars 2005)

Cybel a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai laissé mon iMac éteint et débranché près de 3 semaines
> hier je l'ai branché et allumé il s'est mis en route
> ...



Salut.

Si le mac n'est pas branché, la pile s'use et il est donc possible effectivement qu'elle soit morte.

Il faut ce modèle, on en trouve dans n'importe quelle boutique, pas la peine de préciser que t'as un mac hein 

Après c'est possible ça soit l'alim...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Mars 2005)

J'ai un iMac DV, dont la pile est morte, mais cela ne m'a pas empeché de me servir normalement de la bécane. LE seul truc c'est que si je le débranche la date passe en 1904. Ca fout le bordel dans les dates de fichiers, mais à part ça rien.
Je crains que cela ne vienne pas de la pile.


----------



## Cybel (20 Mars 2005)

c'était bien çà

j'ai changé la pile et mon i Mac a bien redémarré

par contre j'ai deux autres mac  qui travaillent en réseau avec celui ci et eux comme le dit DC se mettent en 1904 en cas de coupure de courant

je vais aussi leur changer la pile pour ne pas me retrouver en carafe encore une fois..

en tout cas merci à vous pour vos conseils


----------



## paisley (20 Mars 2005)

Attention aux problèmes de piles sur Mac et aussi sur PC.
Il est possible que l'ordinateur ne veuille plus démarrer à cause d'une pile morte et risque de craher au démarrage... dans ce cas, il faut zapper la pram pour redémarrer... mais il refera le même crash à chaque démarrage.
Solution :
sauvegarder toutes les infos dossier et autre sur un CD ou en réseau.
reformater le HD et réinstaller le ou les OS.
Raison : si la pile est morte, au moindre crash, la table d'allocation du HD est vide, et le système n'est plus capable de redémarrer correctement.


----------



## Cybel (3 Mai 2005)

bonjour,

paisley avait peut être raison
j'ai changé la pile  tout a bien fonctionné pendant un temps 
et maintenant il fait dans la fantaisie...

i.e. lorsque je l'allume

- qqfois il s'allume normalement puis au bout d'un moment l'écran se fige je suis obligé de l'éteindre de manière forcée

- qqfois il s'allume puis l'image sur l'écran se rétrécie, se brouille, puis l'ordi s'éteint

- qqfois il ne s'allume pas du tout, rien, ni glang de démarrage, ni voyant qui s'allume, rien de rien

- puis qq jours après il s'allume et fonctionne normalement

Alors problème dans le système d'alimentation ou comme le disait Paisley la table d'allocation du HD est vide, et le système n'est plus capable de redémarrer correctemment ??

qqu'un aurait il un avis ?   Merci.


----------



## tedy (3 Mai 2005)

Je pencherai pour le tht de ton alim qui en a un coup dans le nez et qui glisse doucement vers une mort cetaine... 
En meme temps ça ne doit avoir des effets que sur l'affichage quand c'est ça il me semble...


----------



## MarcMame (3 Mai 2005)

Cybel : on dirait que tu n'as pas fait de reset de la PRAM, cette dernière est très certainement corrompu suite à ce problème de pile. Il faut le faire, c'est important et ne coute pas cher.


----------



## Cybel (3 Mai 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Cybel : on dirait que tu n'as pas fait de reset de la PRAM, cette dernière est très certainement corrompu suite à ce problème de pile. Il faut le faire, c'est important et ne coute pas cher.


si je l'ai fait, mais çà ne semble pas avoir eu d'effet 
     je vais le faire encore une fois pour voir

ce qui m'ennuie c'est que la panne ne soit pas franche qqfois tout va bien et qqfois il ne veut rien savoir...


----------

